# coroplast; corrugated plastic question



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

I was considering this as a shelving material to be covered over in fleece, but I was wondering if it would be slippery? I.e, would the fleece slide over the top of it too easily as the rats walk on it?


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I might be, but I think that it would be fine.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Velcro works. :]


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I use it, it is indeed slippery (but not horribly so since it's corrugated) but I hold the fleece down with binder clips.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I really like coroplast. I use it for one of my rabbit cages. It is so incredibly easy to whipe clean! I find that if you use Clorox Anywhere spray on it, it works great. Clorox Anywhere spray says it kills 99.9% of germs and it is kid & pet safe. I caught one of my rabbits licking it before, and it didn't harm him at all.

You should get enough coroplast so that you can have atleast 1-2 inch sides around the whole thing....to keep in food, poop, ect. and to binder clip the fleece in position.


----------

